# Knife wielding man disarmed by Phoenix Police



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Well done.






A man was shot with a less than lethal round by a Phoenix Police Department officer on Dec. 8 after he reportedly told police they'd have to shoot to disarm him while holding what appeared to be a kitchen knife. At around 5 p.m., Arizona Department of Public Safety (DPS) troopers were finishing up collision reports in a parking lot near McDowell Road and SR-51 when an unidentified man bent over in front of one of the patrol cars. "The man appeared to be in a state of distress, and as a trooper spoke with him, he suddenly pulled out a large kitchen-style knife from behind his back and made statements indicating troopers would have to shoot him," DPS said in a news release from Dec. 10. Troopers backed off from the man and told him repeatedly to put the knife down. That's when officers with the Phoenix Police Department showed up to help. "Despite being told to drop the knife numerous times, the man refused to comply. Phoenix Police deployed a less-lethal round, causing the man to drop the knife and allowing troopers and officers to take the suspect into custody. The suspect was transported to a health facility and will face charges of disorderly conduct and aggravated assault on a law enforcement officer," DPS said. Adding, "Arizona State Troopers and Phoenix Police displayed an abundance of compassion and discipline while dealing with a subject who wanted to commit suicide by cop." A trooper is heard in a video released of the incident saying, "Having that knife in your hand is not fighting, that's the opposite. That's giving up. You get me? I want to get you help …"


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Right in the clown, that'll do it 😂


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Bloodhound said:


> Right in the clown, that'll do it 😂


He will be in the next commercial for pre lubed catheters.... "I was shot in the dong a few years back by the cops, now with the new cath-a-lube pocket catheter I'm now a freeman kinda... ~Prisoner 5548120


----------

